# Plugging Pre-Drilled holes in a 90 g AGA tank?



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm looking at a used (but well maintained and recently running) 90 gallon tank to purchase. Its a nice deal, with tank, stand and some accessories.

BUT... the tank has a built-in overflow. The guy is going to see if the overflow box is just siliconed in tonight (so I could carefully remove it) but he mentioned it has two pre-drilled holes in the bottom. Duh... I didn't know that, never having had a tank w/ an overflow filter system. 

So...........How big a deal is it to plug up those holes, and how secure are the methods? I REALLY don't want to wake up in the middle of the night to find several gallons of water spread thinly across my living room floor - been there, done that. 

I run low-tech tanks, without a huge emphasis on filtration. Plus, I'm not all that Plumbing-Inclined, so I've never wanted to mess around with all that stuff. Hoses, Connectors and Valves - OH MY!

What all do you suggest? Any experience in this department?

Thanks VERY much!
-Jane


----------



## doug105 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jane,

Either get pvc plugs for the bulkhead fittings on the drilled holes 
or remove the bulkhead fittings altogether and have a piece of 
glass cut to cover the holes and silicon it into place.

Either choice is easy fix. If the price is right on the tank, I'd go for it. 

Hope this helps.

Doug N


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

getting plugs for the bulk heads is the best method.

if you have say a canister filter, you could just hook them up to the overflow.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Jane, I had the exact same problem with an identically sized tank (90g). What I did was simply remove the overflow (it was siliconed on in a corner), then I cut a piece of thick 1/2 inch glass about 4x4 inches and cleaned the bottom of the tank, and the piece of glass and then siliconed the glass to the bottom of the tank very well. I let it dry for a day or two and then filled the tank up. It hasn't leaked at all since then (several months).


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

Same kind of deal - other than our tank had two overflow holes drilled in the back near the top and not knowing how to use them we just cut 1/4" acrylic and used aquatic silicone - never had a problem 17 months strong in our 150 planted!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Sollo said:


> Same kind of deal - other than our tank had two overflow holes drilled in the back near the top and not knowing how to use them we just cut 1/4" acrylic and used aquatic silicone - never had a problem 17 months strong in our 150 planted!


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

silcone does not stick to acrylic. basicly all you did was make a oring. it is just at matter of time before it leaks, I'm shocked its lasted 17 months.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

TAB said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahaha!!!


----------

